# Cheap Swimming pools in London?



## exleper (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm moving to London the end of this week and I want to keep up the old swimming.  I did a bit of Google research but mostly found £40+/month memberships with gyms and that.

Does anyone know of any hidden secrets?  Ideally I don't really want to pay more than about £25/month if I can avoid it, or at the very least pay like a couple of quid a session, without needing membership.  I'm really not interested in gym workouts or anything else, just the swimming.

Ideally in central London as that's where I'll be working, but I'll be living in Stoke Newington for the first couple of months, so if anyone knows any there let me know.  Cheers in advance


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmm. 

Try Oasis in Holborn/Covent Garden.

http://viewer.zmags.com/showmag.php?mid=hrtgt&pageid=18#/page18/


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2009)

It's not easy finding prices.  Obviously they all want you to come in so they can give you the hard sell. 

Try Ironmonger Row Baths.

http://www.aquaterra.org/ironmonger-row-baths/swimming.aspx


----------



## Sunray (Feb 24, 2009)

There are plenty of 25m pools all over London, so it depends where your going to live.  

I live in Hackeny. Near me there is a the London fields Lido, which is a modern outdoor 50m, Kingston pool which is a 25m but poorly maintained and Clissold Leisure centre which is a modern complete refit and has two 25m pools. Thats within easy reach of Stokie.  I swim at the George in Wapping, as I get a bit of a cycle there and back and like the pool.  

For all of them I pay 4 quid or less.

I think you'll find that you'll not be far from a decent pool pretty much where ever you live.


----------



## se5 (Feb 25, 2009)

The pools in Westminster are fairly reasonable - http://www.westminster.gov.uk/leisureandculture/sports/ and there are various types of pool available so one is likely to suit your needs. You can get memberships which cover all the pools for around £30 a month or pay per swim - I think you hav eto reckon to go more than 6 times a month for it to be worth getting the membership


----------



## Kanda (Feb 25, 2009)

Build your own: http://www.backyardcitypools.com/swimming-pools/AG-Basic-Pool-Installation-Guide.htm


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 25, 2009)

se5 said:


> The pools in Westminster are fairly reasonable - http://www.westminster.gov.uk/leisureandculture/sports/ and there are various types of pool available so one is likely to suit your needs. You can get memberships which cover all the pools for around £30 a month or pay per swim - I think you hav eto reckon to go more than 6 times a month for it to be worth getting the membership



I was looking at the Queen Mother Centre.  Couldn't find prices on there at all.


----------



## zenie (Feb 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I was looking at the Queen Mother Centre. Couldn't find prices on there at all.


 

Queen Mother is a bit pricey iirc. 

Oasis has an outdoor pool for the summer too


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 25, 2009)

zenie said:


> Queen Mother is a bit pricey iirc.
> 
> Oasis has an outdoor pool for the summer too



I wouldn't know because they were very shy about saying on their website.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Try Oasis in Holborn/Covent Garden.
> 
> http://viewer.zmags.com/showmag.php?mid=hrtgt&pageid=18#/page18/


 Anyone swim here? Wondering how busy it gets?


----------



## exleper (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info so far folks.  It is excrutiatingly hard to find any sort of price on any of these websites.  I've found something called the London Fitness Network, which joins up a few non-profit gyms, but _nowhere_ on its website does it say how much it costs.  As Sunray said there's probably going to be one nearby wherever I go, just requires some investigating.  Keep any recommendations you have coming - the Oasis does look good, and handy for my work.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 25, 2009)

I pay £22.90 a month to swim in any of the three Lambeth pools with GLL. It's a very good deal, although the quality of service isn't great.

Sadly this doesn't include Brockwell Lido - owned by Lambeth, but pimped out to a different contractor (Fusion.)

Under 16's can swim for free in Lambeth as from April 1st! (although my confidence in this scheme would have been greater if they had chosen a different date to introduce it.)


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2009)

I've got a deal a bit like that, £17 a month to swim in any of the Southwark pools, which aren't bad - they're run by fusion, and I don't get any concessions for lido either


----------



## HackneyE9 (Feb 25, 2009)

GLL - shittest websites on teh interweb, innit?

Matches their shite services, too.


----------



## se5 (Feb 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I wouldn't know because they were very shy about saying on their website.




  Details of queen Mother pool found using a google search - www.courtneys.co.uk/doc.aspx?id_Resource=3248 

£4.85 a session or £28 a month for unlimited use of all Westminster poools


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice indoor pool at Clissold Park, another vote for the Lido in London Fields - sublime on a summers day.

I pay £40 a month and get unlimited use of all gyms and pools in Hackney, works out well, I think there is a Freedom Card or swim only card or similar operated by GLL which might be worth investigating.


----------

